# Vandals in the attic....



## Corto (Feb 16, 2012)

*Vandals in the attic*

  Stealing my thoughts


  Reaping my gold


  Slowing me down


  Wearing my crown


  Laughing at me


  Waiting for me to get old


  Pointing their weapons


  The ones I sold


  Sharpening their teeth


  Waiting to meet me


  Greet me?



  I can throw rocks


  Concrete blocks


  They think it&#8217;s static


  Vandals in the attic


  No panic


  I have rats in the basement


  And other ailments


----------

